# Sticky  BMW resources links



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

BMW Car clubs are missing.

BMW Car Club of America --> http://www.bmwcca.org/index
BMW Car Club of Great Britain and Ireland --> http://www.bmwcarclubgb.co.uk/

Europa --> http://www.bmw-club-europa.org/about.php?lang=en


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

this is a 7 year old thread. If there was some way I could add lots more..


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Fifty_Cent said:


> this is a 7 year old thread. If there was some way I could add lots more..


Post updates and I'll update the original post!

Tim


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

tim330i said:


> Post updates and I'll update the original post!
> 
> Tim


BMW TIS Online Repair Manual
BMW Car Club of America
BMW Car Club of Great Britain and Ireland
BMW Car Club Europa


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Added!


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

tim330i said:


> Added!


*Bartley UK **Leading BMW Specialist Service*

Tim I think we should add a new sub category named "BMW Specialist Centers" where we will add all the independent BMW specialist center with good service from the forumers, what do you think?


----------



## DreamerM6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Awesome post thank you!


----------



## 9527ima (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the lists.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd like to add our parts page as a resource - we have full exploded diagrams for most makes and models of BMWs. Not sure where we fit in, but we are a Bimmerfest Vendor sponsor. :thumbup:


----------



## sixpot_simon (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd like to suggest www.realoem.com. It's a commercial site, but the part number lookup, schematic diagrams and VIN decoder are very useful. www.bmwfans.info is similar, but I've found it to be less accurate sometimes.

Regards,
Simon


----------



## Bimmer908 (Oct 22, 2014)

Great links! Thank you!


----------



## M6Love (Oct 27, 2014)

Awesome links, thanks for that hard work!


----------



## paultje2000 (Dec 4, 2014)

for parts: http://www.pelicanparts.com/BMW/index-SC.htm

for technical support: http://www.pelicanparts.com/BMW/techarticles/tech_main.htm


----------



## kurahee (Nov 11, 2011)

Just wanted to add..

I don't know how manynof these links are still working or are broken, but someone may want to confirm the links still point to where they are intended.

The first link I tried, which was the BMW TIS Online Repair Manual, no longer works. It would appear the domain is now for sale.



Fifty_Cent said:


> BMW TIS Online Repair Manual
> BMW Car Club of America
> BMW Car Club of Great Britain and Ireland
> BMW Car Club Europa


----------



## kurahee (Nov 11, 2011)

N/m


----------



## Jake335i (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't get the repair manual link to work...


----------



## dannygreen (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow, thanks for sharing! this is really good information for a new member like me


----------



## routeburner (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for the links


----------



## gabrielcarter1 (Jul 7, 2018)

*Useful links for bmw*

My BMW Dropbox folder contains 2 idrive manuals and a 3 series service manual.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0m019zoau77m87k/AAAOCaZRAOaRC9YhI9P13f05a?dl=0

This web link contains a lot of useful information for BMW's too. You really should check this out if nothing else.

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/


----------



## seanracerx1986 (Feb 9, 2018)

Add https://www.bmwpartsprime.com/ to the list of legit Genuine OEM BMW parts suppliers. They have great deals on OE parts.


----------



## Nhyiraba (Oct 7, 2018)

seanracerx1986 said:


> Add https://www.bmwpartsprime.com/ to the list of legit Genuine OEM BMW parts suppliers. They have great deals on OE parts.


Please do they sell battery charger's without breaking my wallet?

Sent from my Infinix HOT 4 Pro using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

Nhyiraba said:


> Please do they sell battery charger's without breaking my wallet?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix HOT 4 Pro using Bimmerfest mobile app


There is no need to purchase a "BMW' battery charger. Any model will do.


----------



## Nhyiraba (Oct 7, 2018)

southcoastguy said:


> There is no need to purchase a "BMW' battery charger. Any model will do.


Thanks bro, please do you have anyone to recommend, Note: it must support AGM.

Sent from my Infinix HOT 4 Pro using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

nhyiraba said:


> thanks bro, please do you have anyone to recommend, note: It must support agm.


CTEK Smarter Battery CHARGERS

https://smartercharger.com/


----------

